# Type of porno



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

Hi ladies Im Sam short for Samantha.Im new here. Im just wondering what type of porno if any you watch with your husband. Also how frequent you watch it. My husband and I have watched porn as long as I can remember. We never watched it a lot just every once and awhile. I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week. Out of all the different types of porno we have watched over the years this seems to be my favourite. I never really liked watching it very much I kinda watched it cause he liked to. Now I find myself getting really turned on watching this type. We have talked about it and we both agree we like the idea of this type of porno and it seems to be great foreplay for us. Anyway sorry about running on. Just curious to what type you other women like and how often you watch it. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sam7474 said:


> Hi ladies Im Sam short for Samantha.Im new here. Im just wondering what type of porno if any you watch with your husband. Also how frequent you watch it. My husband and I have watched porn as long as I can remember. We never watched it a lot just every once and awhile. I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week. Out of all the different types of porno we have watched over the years this seems to be my favourite. I never really liked watching it very much I kinda watched it cause he liked to. Now I find myself getting really turned on watching this type. We have talked about it and we both agree we like the idea of this type of porno and it seems to be great foreplay for us. Anyway sorry about running on. Just curious to what type you other women like and how often you watch it. Thanks in advance for your replies.



I like the ones where they spank you hard when you break TAM rules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the pro-am all all star challenges, where a pro and an amateur see who can out screw each other in championship games at the Space Needle. It’s a really big event, draws all the big names.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sam7474 said:


> I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week.


Working hard and getting nothing in return for it must be a turn on for you then, because all the hot-wifing and MFM porn movies I've ever seen *always* have the woman working her ass off (no pun intended) servicing two guys at once while she's getting nothing in return (except friction burn in every orifice she owns).

No thanks.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Guy answering, we like to watch food porn and real estate porn several times a week, mainly on weekends. Porn porn makes us giggle, but that’s likely because we don’t know how to chose the good ****.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Working hard and getting nothing in return for it must be a turn on for you then, because all the hot-wifing and MFM porn movies I've ever seen *always* have the woman working her ass off (no pun intended) servicing two guys at once while she's getting nothing in return (except friction burn in every orifice she owns).
> 
> No thanks.




Working hard can be a pleasure in itself...you know, like buying your grandma a present 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Working hard and getting nothing in return for it must be a turn on for you then, because all the hot-wifing and MFM porn movies I've ever seen *always* have the woman working her ass off (no pun intended) servicing two guys at once while she's getting nothing in return (except friction burn in every orifice she owns).
> 
> No thanks.


I don't know. Donna Summer was pretty hot when I was just a kid, and she worked hard for the money, no double-trouble implied in her artistry.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Guy answering, we like to watch food porn and real estate porn several times a week, mainly on weekends. Porn porn makes us giggle, but that’s likely because we don’t know how to chose the good ****.




My favourite is living out food porn, with real porn, inside the real estate porn...
Whole life is just one big porno, lets not kid ourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My wife and I watch home renovation porn. She gets all excited and makes me promise to help make her dreams come true of adding a large sun room to the house before anything else is going to happen.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

badsanta said:


> My wife and I watch home renovation porn. She gets all excited and makes me promise to help make her dreams come true of adding a large sun room to the house before anything else is going to happen.



Nothing makes my woman come faster and harder than planning an old-fashioned renovation project of an open plan kitchen. Technique is everything to get those hobs firing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

InMyPrime said:


> Technique is everything...


It is also all about knowing how to role play and really talk dirty while watching home renovation porn. Here are a few lines that send my wife over the top:



> We should replace all the ceiling fans with newer premium ones!





> How about we rip out the carpet and just go with all hard wood!





> You wanna shop online for new couches?





> Not only can you repaint any color of your choice, I'll let you test as many samples as you want!


But what is scary about doing that is that at some point role play is not enough and she demands we really act on those fantasies and do them for real! It is a slippery slope for sure!!!

Badsanta


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

badsanta said:


> It is also all about knowing how to role play and really talk dirty while watching home renovation porn. Here are a few lines that send my wife over the top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do not agree to anything you don’t feel comfortable doing! Otherwise your relationship will never recover. You have a right to so no!
My wife once asked about installing two bathrooms in our home AT THE SAME TIME while I had to watch with horror 
The fallout almost ruined us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I love me some bike porn. 

But it's all fake. The bikes are all enhanced and they're just pretending to have fun while some sweaty guy rides 'em purely for his own pleasure.

And nobody ever gets hurt. Right.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Haha, we are all one sad group of sex deprived individuals aren’t we 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Horses much?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

InMyPrime said:


> Do not agree to anything you don’t feel comfortable doing! Otherwise your relationship will never recover. You have a right to so no!
> My wife once asked about installing two bathrooms in our home AT THE SAME TIME while I had to watch with horror
> The fallout almost ruined us!


Well when it comes to home renovation fantasies, here is how my wife works it in order to act on her fantasies. In fantasy she shoots for the moon and makes me think THAT is what she has to have for real. Something like building a studio apartment behind our house for her parents for when they need end of life care. Then I freak out and beg her just to do something modest like tearing out a wall so that the guest bedroom can be converted into an open floor plan to double the size in our living room. I finally convince her to take the modest option. 

Afterwards she giggles and says that is what she wanted all along and that she was bluffing about getting her parents to move in with us just to scare me. 

In hindsight I was very comfortable doing what we did, but I was not aware of how devious a woman can be to get what she wants AND have me happy to do it for her. 

@CatholicDad is right that porn (even if just PG home renovation porn) can have a strong impact on a marriage and that it should be avoided at all costs!!!!!

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I would never watch porn with my significant other. It’s actually a hard stop, strict boundary I have. To each their own.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

StillSearching said:


> Horses much?


I hope not! :surprise:


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I like agricultural porn...


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

With my wife watching a sexy scene in a non-porn movie does it, one well acted which appears to have real passion and build up.

Some of the episodes from Mad Men for example. Most porn though is just not believable. 

Along time ago we watched some porn together, at that time she told me it did not turn her on, but the sex afterwards was intense.but she has not watched anything explicit for a long however.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I love me some bike porn.
> 
> But it's all fake. The bikes are all enhanced and they're just pretending to have fun while some sweaty guy rides 'em purely for his own pleasure.
> 
> And nobody ever gets hurt. Right.


Now when I ride on Saturday I'm going to wonder how much my bike is faking :rofl:

Maybe I need to ride harder?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Guy answering, we like to watch food porn and real estate porn several times a week, mainly on weekends. Porn porn makes us giggle, but that’s likely because we don’t know how to chose the good ****.


Who doesn't like food porn?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Now when I ride on Saturday I'm going to wonder how much my bike is faking :rofl:
> 
> Maybe I need to ride harder?


Just once-a-week...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I love me some bike porn.
> 
> But it's all fake. The bikes are all enhanced and they're just pretending to have fun while some sweaty guy rides 'em purely for his own pleasure.
> 
> *And nobody ever gets hurt. Right.*


*Please check out this self help video for those addicted to bikes and bike porn.* Just released today by the Vegetable Police in Canada as part of a public service campaign...


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

Nice to see there are so many immature people here. Move on if you can not take the post seriously. Just goes to show how boring your life's really are.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

TAMAT said:


> With my wife watching a sexy scene in a non-porn movie does it, one well acted which appears to have real passion and build up.
> 
> Some of the episodes from Mad Men for example. Most porn though is just not believable.
> 
> Along time ago we watched some porn together, at that time she told me it did not turn her on, but the sex afterwards was intense.but she has not watched anything explicit for a long however.


Damn, some of the episodes of Mad Men are damn hot!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sam7474 said:


> Nice to see there are so many immature people here. Move on if you can not take the post seriously. Just goes to show how boring your life's really are.


Get over yourself.

First of all, it's "*lives*" not "life's." Stay in school. 

Secondly, you have a total of *6 posts* to your name here, and they're *ALL* sex-related. You should be posting in the Sex in Marriage board here on TAM, not this board.

Lastly, one isn't 'bored' or 'immature' just because they choose to interject a little humor into a thread. But I _did_ find your use of the word 'immature' to be *most* ironic since your little tantrum about the members here is the *epitome* of immature. :rofl:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll have to go with guitar porn, more recently motorcycle accessories porn.

And, never forget; amplifiers and mixing equipment porn.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm all about the nurse porn. Some stranger with veins so big and juicy you know could get an IV in them from across the room. There is nothing like a big fat vein to get a nurse going!! It can be a man or a woman...when it comes to nurse porn, I can go either way.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> First of all, it's "*lives*" not "life's." Stay in school.
> 
> ...


OP,

What other kind of porn do you like, to stay on topic?

Now, a side note, there is other porn besides sex related.

With the varied responses here this is an opportunity to free your mind!

One has to have other interests while one is part of an ltr.

Putting the burden on your other half to be all things to you puts an impossible role for her to fulfill. 

That will only lead to stress, more stress, then resentment and imminent blow up.

It's because more experienced folks shared interests outside of a sexual theme their wisdom is demonstrated. 

Take notes. Expand your horizons and the sex will improve until no porn is required for you two to reach the next level, improving all the way.

Try it for 30 days


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yard care porn is the worst. I hate the feeling used part. 

Men should unite against this horror.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Marc878 said:


> Yard care porn is the worst. I hate the feeling used part.
> 
> Men should unite against this horror.



Yes !!!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Who doesn't like food porn?


I’d like to think we occasionally create our own.

On topic, as I said we’ve tried porn and it didn’t work for us. Food porn aside, I’d like to make our own porn porn but she’s not into it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

MAYCP men against yard care porn unite!!!

We're gonna take back our freedom and all those years of abuse is over finito !!!!

Please make your checks out to Marc878yachtfund.

All donations will be appreciated


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam7474 said:


> Hi ladies Im Sam short for Samantha.Im new here. Im just wondering what type of porno if any you watch with your husband. Also how frequent you watch it. My husband and I have watched porn as long as I can remember. We never watched it a lot just every once and awhile. I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week. Out of all the different types of porno we have watched over the years this seems to be my favourite. I never really liked watching it very much I kinda watched it cause he liked to. Now I find myself getting really turned on watching this type. We have talked about it and we both agree we like the idea of this type of porno and it seems to be great foreplay for us. Anyway sorry about running on. Just curious to what type you other women like and how often you watch it. Thanks in advance for your replies.



I love hotwife and MFM porn, too. We would watch it most of the time. Now I’m trying to stop watching porn for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

notmyjamie said:


> I'm all about the nurse porn. Some stranger with veins so big and juicy you know could get an IV in them from across the room. There is nothing like a big fat vein to get a nurse going!! It can be a man or a woman...when it comes to nurse porn, I can go either way.


"Oooh, baby! You're such a hard stick!"


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> It is also all about knowing how to role play and really talk dirty while watching home renovation porn. Here are a few lines that send my wife over the top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my! That is kinky! 

Instead of ripping out the carpet, why not just trim it!

As to repainting any color and testing many samples, may I suggest after the carpet is trimmed, try lots of fun colors, like blue, pink, or green, maybe even a rainbow!


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Sam7474 said:


> I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week. Out of all the different types of porno we have watched over the years this seems to be my favourite.


I've heard that people who like that kind of porn also like the genre where a man pretends he's a woman. Maybe check out that kind and see if you like it as well.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

AandM said:


> I don't know. Donna Summer was pretty hot when I was just a kid, and she worked hard for the money, no double-trouble implied in her artistry.


and don't forget Tina Turner who made money as a private dancer. ;-)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sam7474 said:


> Hi ladies Im Sam short for Samantha.Im new here. Im just wondering what type of porno if any you watch with your husband. Also how frequent you watch it. My husband and I have watched porn as long as I can remember. We never watched it a lot just every once and awhile. I have noticed we have been watching a lot of hotwife and mfm porno lately. We watch it about 3-4 times a week. Out of all the different types of porno we have watched over the years this seems to be my favourite. I never really liked watching it very much I kinda watched it cause he liked to. Now I find myself getting really turned on watching this type. We have talked about it and we both agree we like the idea of this type of porno and it seems to be great foreplay for us. Anyway sorry about running on. Just curious to what type you other women like and how often you watch it. Thanks in advance for your replies.





InMyPrime said:


> *I like the ones where they spank you hard when you break TAM rules!*


*I'd have to say that it solely depends as to whom the governing TAM dominatrix is at the time!

And whether she comes equipped with heels and a black leather whip!

Or the vaunted banhammer!*


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Oh, my! That is kinky!
> 
> Instead of ripping out the carpet, why not just trim it!
> 
> As to repainting any color and testing many samples, may I suggest after the carpet is trimmed, try lots of fun colors, like blue, pink, or green, maybe even a rainbow!


Come on, we need to go for a ride!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

AandM said:


> "Oooh, baby! You're such a hard stick!"


Frisky Phlebotomy 9: Type Ohhhh, POSITIVE!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> Yard care porn is the worst. I hate the feeling used part.
> 
> Men should unite against this horror.


Bros against Lawn Slavery, UNITE!

--->Oh, Hey, My Kevlar-reinforced Husqvarna belts just got here from Amazon. 

Thank you, Jeff Bezos!

Now, I just have to do the burn piles from the STUPID ****ING BRADFORD PEAR limbs I chain-sawed late spring come October...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

AandM said:


> Bros against Lawn Slavery, UNITE!
> 
> --->Oh, Hey, My Kevlar-reinforced Husqvarna belts just got here from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Are you a man or not? Burning all that stupid stuff should be the highlight of this entire thing. Sometimes I'll cut tree limbs just to have something to burn later.

Speaking of burn, back to the OP. I like porn so much my **** is chapped from all the rubbing. A little pain with your pleasure is never a bad thing is it? Like when you know you're gonna have a hangover, but you just keep drinking.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Are you a man or not? Burning all that stupid stuff should be the highlight of this entire thing. Sometimes I'll cut tree limbs just to have something to burn later.
> 
> Speaking of burn, back to the OP. I like porn so much my **** is chapped from all the rubbing. A little pain with your pleasure is never a bad thing is it? Like when you know you're gonna have a hangover, but you just keep drinking.


State-wide burn ban - June - October.

I hope those little Chap-Sticks help. Really, I mean it!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

badsanta said:


> Come on, we need to go for a ride!



So, a much prettier-than-average coed at Auburn HVAC Tech...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

AandM said:


> State-wide burn ban - June - October.
> 
> I hope those little Chap-Sticks help. Really, I mean it!


Damn, your state sucks. I think we've been over that before though. :grin2:


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Damn, your state sucks. I think we've been over that before though. :grin2:


I dunno; we have actual mountains. I can see them from my front porch.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Are you a man or not? Burning all that stupid stuff should be the highlight of this entire thing. Sometimes I'll cut tree limbs just to have something to burn later.
> 
> Speaking of burn, back to the OP. I like porn so much my **** is chapped from all the rubbing. A little pain with your pleasure is never a bad thing is it? Like when you know you're gonna have a hangover, but you just keep drinking.


**** = wick?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

AandM said:


> I dunno; we have actual mountains. I can see them from my front porch.


Is 2407ft elevation considered a mountain now? A bunch of mounds resembling the turd that dinosaur took in Jurasic Park isn't what I would call mountains.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

AandM said:


> **** = wick?


I gave this post a like just to encourage you to keep trying harder. You're doing really good at comebacks now little buddy. Keep it up!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Is 2407ft elevation considered a mountain now? A bunch of mounds resembling the turd that dinosaur took in Jurasic Park isn't what I would call mountains.


Meh. Better than the city that smells 10X worse than Savannah at its worst (Giant Sulfuerus Fart), and the smell goes 50 miles beyond Richardson. Seriously, though, I love Texas. I was at a convenience store, and someone did a gas-fill-up drive-off. I was chatting with the pretty girl manning the 'till, and then she shouted, "Get, e`m!" pointing. So, I ran, and got most of the license plate. Reported it to the attendant, and asked if this was normal. She said that it was normal behavior for Houston (pronounced wrong, btw). Reported the plate numbers that I saw, and then continued to the big car dealership outside Houston I would be stuck at until New Years.

Still liked the folks that didn't have to, but did, work with me.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I gave this post a like just to encourage you to keep trying harder. You're doing really good at comebacks now little buddy. Keep it up!


I got news for ya:

Much like the Gilligan actor, I ****ed your wife.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

AandM said:


> I got news for ya:
> 
> Much like the Gilligan actor, I ****ed your wife.


Circling back now to Neanderthal levels of intelligent comebacks I see. Just when you were starting to show some signs, some neurons sparking and firing up there. I guess the little part of your brain still working is highly focused on how you can get betsy the cow, and Billy the goat in bed with you one last time without your sister wanting in on the action again.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I think it’s time you rub one out for each other. I sense so much sexual tension in the air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

AandM said:


> **** = wick?


I thought **** = ϲoϲk


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Circling back now to Neanderthal levels of intelligent comebacks I see. Just when you were starting to show some signs, some neurons sparking and firing up there. I guess the little part of your brain still working is highly focused on how you can get betsy the cow, and Billy the goat in bed with you one last time without your sister wanting in on the action again.


Well, recent science shows that humans that left Africa have a certain amount of Neandterthal; and or Denisovian, in they're genome. 

The small parts seem to be non-Neanderthal and non-Denisovian testicles - you appear to have the small in spades? Maybe I'm wrong?

It's Texas; is Betsy how you refer to your mother?


----------

